# Body Work Question



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All, I've been working on my VW van conversion and have acciddently managed to drill a small (1mm) hole through one of the body work panels ( I know, dumb!) My gut feel is that this should be a simple job for a bodyshop to fill & paint?
If so can anyone recommend one round Cumbria, N Lancs.
Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try these.

http://www.caravanmedicnorthwest.co.uk/
http://www.chipsawaysouthlakes.com/areas.html
Dave p


----------

